# A list of recommended works and recordings



## Gold Member (Aug 23, 2021)

*Ongoing participation is not required. ie. one may bump this thread a year later and it will still be valid.

This is the paste bin. It simulates fast-paced democracy in music. Unlike some ranking games, this paste bin gives you full control to arrange your favorite Classical pieces, non-Classical albums, and recordings into the ranking you'd like.*

*Rules:
Observe simple logic: Works and albums 20 through 29 in the list, are in the 2nd tier. Works and albums 30 through 39 are in the 3rd tier. Etc. Hence, 190 through 199 are in the 19th tier, and 1 through 19 are in the 1st tier.

A participant can make one move every 12 hours. A move can be 1 of 3 options:*

*Either move a work/album up or down as many times as the tier it was in. Ex. "Move 'The Beach Boys: Pet Sounds' down 9 spots because it was at #90. So it was moved to #99."*
*Or add a new work/album to the bottom of the paste bin. If one prefers, type a favorite recording in parenthesis after it. Ex. Add "Sibelius: Symphony #5" to the bottom, OR Add "Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)" to the bottom.*
*Or add a favorite recording of an existing work, by deleting the other person's.*

*That's everything. So we'll start with the paste bin empty, and a first move will be initiated for fun:

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)




Additional tips:*

*Move a work/album up or down based on the recording you have, not the one necessarily posted.*
*The bottom of the list is considered the new listening recommendations. You can try listening to works/albums here that pop up; they will either go or remain.*
*Once the paste bin fills to 200 works/albums, a simple rule change will be posted.*

*Enjoy.*


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
*Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1981*)*

*: The cycle of Bruckner's symphonies to which belongs this performance was recorded between 1974 and 1981, but I'm not aware of the exact year of this particular recording.


----------



## Gold Member (Aug 23, 2021)

Thanks for the immediate contribution! I'm going to look for that album.

*One more tip really quickly. When one moves works/albums up or down, one isn't necessarily rating the recording posted alongside it. A different recording can be owned than the one listed; the listed one is just the recommendation.*


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1981*)
Bach - Well-Tempered Clavier (Tureck, 1952-1953)


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bach - Well-Tempered Clavier (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Dvořák - Symphony No. 5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra 2001-2004)

Move down/back/lower as far back as permitted: Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1981*)


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1981*)
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra 2001-2004)
*Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)*


----------



## Gold Member (Aug 23, 2021)

Terrific job everyone. However before making a move I should fix this.

*The Well-Tempered Clavier was split based on three reasons, which are fully open to discussion and change. 1] More fair to the individual works/books, they end up getting more credit, 2] A few hours are easier for everyone to listen to, 3] The paste bin is more informative about which books, operas etc. we value.*

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
*Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)*
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Gold Member said:


> *The Well-Tempered Clavier was split based on three reasons, which are fully open to discussion and change. 1] More fair to the individual works/books, they end up getting more credit, 2] A few hours are easier for participants to listen to, 3] The paste bin is more informative about which books, operas etc. we value.*


I agree with this decision, as Book II was written and published two decades after Book I - to me at least they are different works. I also suggest splitting opera cycles, such as Wagner's _Ring_ and Stockhausen's _Licht_, and soundtrack cycles, such as Williams' _Star Wars_ and Shore's _LotR._


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
*Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)*
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, LSO, 1965)
Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)


----------



## Gold Member (Aug 23, 2021)

*If one has any questions, feel free to ask.*

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
*Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)*


----------



## Gold Member (Aug 23, 2021)

haziz said:


> Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, LSO, 1965)


Thanks haziz! What you can either do is 1) add this work to the bottom of the list, or 2) move a work up/down one placement. You can make each move every 12 hours.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
*Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)*



Gold Member said:


> If one has any questions, feel free to ask.


Which abbreviation to "Orchestra and Choir" would you recommend to be the standard form in the game: OC, O&C, O and C, just O, or other option...?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962) 
*Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR Sinfonieorchester, 1989)*


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Gold Member said:


> Thanks haziz! What you can either do is 1) add this work to the bottom of the list, or 2) move a work up/down one placement. You can make each move every 12 hours.


So consider it added to the list. I did reply the day after my prior post.And since I am 17 hours after my prior post, will add another:

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, LSO, 1965)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR Sinfonieorchester, 1989)
*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 'Winter Dreams' in G Minor (MTT, BSO, 1971)*


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, LSO, 1965)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR Sinfonieorchester, 1989)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 'Winter Dreams' in G Minor (MTT, BSO, 1971)
*Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth FO, 1962)*


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Xisten267 said:


> Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 'Winter Dreams' in G Minor (MTT, BSO, 1971)


I quite enjoy Tchaikovsky's #1 and I'm interested in listening to this recording of it. But who is MTT? And what means the "B" from BSO? Berlin?


----------



## Gold Member (Aug 23, 2021)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
*Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)*
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Xisten267 said:


> I quite enjoy Tchaikovsky's #1 and I'm interested in listening to this recording of it. But who is MTT? And what means the "B" from BSO? Berlin?


Michael Tilson Thomas - Boston


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962) 
*Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)*


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
*Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)*


----------



## Gold Member (Aug 23, 2021)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
*Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)*
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952) 
*Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)*


----------



## Gold Member (Aug 23, 2021)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
*Brahms: Piano Concerto #2*


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
*Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)*


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
*Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)*


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
*Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge*


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
*Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)*


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990) 
*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976)*


----------



## Gold Member (Aug 23, 2021)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
*Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)*
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976)


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976) 
*Wagner: Götterdämmerung*


----------



## Gold Member (Aug 23, 2021)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
*Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)*
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976)
Wagner: Götterdämmerung


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976)
Wagner: Götterdämmerung
*Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, 1999)*


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Gold Member said:


> *A participant can make one move every 12 hours.*


I would prefer that the moves were per day, in the same fashion of other games. It's being difficult to me to come here every 12 hours because of sleep time and because I work in the morning.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976)
Wagner: Götterdämmerung
Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, 1999) 
*Sibelius: Violin Concerto (D. Oistrakh, Philadelphia O., Ormandy, ?1971)*


----------



## Gold Member (Aug 23, 2021)

Xisten267 said:


> I would prefer that the moves were per day, in the same fashion of other games. It's being difficult to me to come here every 12 hours...


Same. It's not necessary to make both moves in 24 hours. It's for those who may have free time some days and want to focus into the list, as we want anyone to have more freedom to change the things they want to. It's just best if they do so after 12 hours as a requirement to take the time to think about their move.

This project is also easier for me to maintain and participate in than the last one! Looking at how it differs from others' projects, it's a few steps ahead in precisely weighing participants' stronger opinions on music. Every work gets double-checked by others and the changes mean a lot more. The people who want to make something great here (all five of us), are the only opinions I care about too, and there may be better rule changes in the future, as long as they don't yield a fast paced/careless game.

I've tremendously enjoyed these Beethoven works you've been posting. Thank you. The trick now is where they'll gradually be placed: up or down. It's up to our little community to decide.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976)
Wagner: Götterdämmerung
Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, 1999)
Sibelius: Violin Concerto (D. Oistrakh, Philadelphia O., Ormandy, ?1971)
*Elgar Cello Concerto (du Pre, LSO, Barbirolli, 1965)*


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976)
Wagner: Götterdämmerung
Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, 1999)
Sibelius: Violin Concerto (D. Oistrakh, Philadelphia O, Ormandy, ?1971)
Elgar: Cello Concerto (du Pre, London SO, Barbirolli, 1965) 
*Bruckner: Symphony #8 (Furtwängler, Vienna PO, 1944)*


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976)
Wagner: Götterdämmerung
Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, 1999)
Sibelius: Violin Concerto (D. Oistrakh, Philadelphia O, Ormandy, ?1971)
Elgar: Cello Concerto (du Pre, London SO, Barbirolli, 1965)
Bruckner: Symphony #8 (Furtwängler, Vienna PO, 1944) 
*Bach: The Art of Fugue*


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976)
Wagner: Götterdämmerung
Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, 1999)
Sibelius: Violin Concerto (D. Oistrakh, Philadelphia O, Ormandy, ?1971)
Elgar: Cello Concerto (du Pre, London SO, Barbirolli, 1965)
Bruckner: Symphony #8 (Furtwängler, Vienna PO, 1944) 
Bach: The Art of Fugue
*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)*


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976)
Wagner: Götterdämmerung
Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, 1999)
Sibelius: Violin Concerto (D. Oistrakh, Philadelphia O, Ormandy, ?1971)
Elgar: Cello Concerto (du Pre, London SO, Barbirolli, 1965)
Bruckner: Symphony #8 (Furtwängler, Vienna PO, 1944)
Bach: The Art of Fugue
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
*Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem (Klemperer, Philharmoni CO, 1961)*


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976)
Wagner: Götterdämmerung
Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, 1999)
Sibelius: Violin Concerto (D. Oistrakh, Philadelphia O, Ormandy, ?1971)
Elgar: Cello Concerto (du Pre, London SO, Barbirolli, 1965)
Bruckner: Symphony #8 (Furtwängler, Vienna PO, 1944)
Bach: The Art of Fugue
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem (Klemperer, Philharmoni CO, 1961)
*Dvořák: Symphony No. 6 (Rowicki, LSO, 1965)*


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976)
Wagner: Götterdämmerung
Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, 1999)
Sibelius: Violin Concerto (D. Oistrakh, Philadelphia O, Ormandy, ?1971)
Elgar: Cello Concerto (du Pre, London SO, Barbirolli, 1965)
Bruckner: Symphony #8 (Furtwängler, Vienna PO, 1944)
Bach: The Art of Fugue
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem (Klemperer, Philharmonia CO, 1961)
Dvořák: Symphony #6 (Rowicki, LSO, 1965)
*Beethoven: Symphony #5 (Karajan, Berlin PO, 1963)*


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976)
Wagner: Götterdämmerung
Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, 1999)
Sibelius: Violin Concerto (D. Oistrakh, Philadelphia O, Ormandy, ?1971)
Elgar: Cello Concerto (du Pre, London SO, Barbirolli, 1965)
Bruckner: Symphony #8 (Furtwängler, Vienna PO, 1944)
Bach: The Art of Fugue
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem (Klemperer, Philharmonia CO, 1961)
Dvořák: Symphony #6 (Rowicki, LSO, 1965)
Beethoven: Symphony #5 (Karajan, Berlin PO, 1963)
*Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)*


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976)
Wagner: Götterdämmerung
Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, 1999)
Sibelius: Violin Concerto (D. Oistrakh, Philadelphia O, Ormandy, ?1971)
Elgar: Cello Concerto (du Pre, London SO, Barbirolli, 1965)
Bruckner: Symphony #8 (Furtwängler, Vienna PO, 1944)
Bach: The Art of Fugue
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem (Klemperer, Philharmonia CO, 1961)
Dvořák: Symphony #6 (Rowicki, LSO, 1965)
Beethoven: Symphony #5 (Karajan, Berlin PO, 1963)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
*Schubert: String Quintet (Melos SQ, Rostropovich, 1978) *


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976)
Wagner: Götterdämmerung
Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, 1999)
Sibelius: Violin Concerto (D. Oistrakh, Philadelphia O, Ormandy, ?1971)
Elgar: Cello Concerto (du Pre, London SO, Barbirolli, 1965)
Bruckner: Symphony #8 (Furtwängler, Vienna PO, 1944)
Bach: The Art of Fugue
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem (Klemperer, Philharmonia CO, 1961)
Dvořák: Symphony #6 (Rowicki, LSO, 1965)
Beethoven: Symphony #5 (Karajan, Berlin PO, 1963)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Schubert: String Quintet (Melos SQ, Rostropovich, 1978)
*Dvořák: Symphony #8 (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)*


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976)
Wagner: Götterdämmerung
Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, 1999)
Sibelius: Violin Concerto (D. Oistrakh, Philadelphia O, Ormandy, ?1971)
Elgar: Cello Concerto (du Pre, London SO, Barbirolli, 1965)
Bruckner: Symphony #8 (Furtwängler, Vienna PO, 1944)
Bach: The Art of Fugue
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem (Klemperer, Philharmonia CO, 1961)
Dvořák: Symphony #6 (Rowicki, LSO, 1965)
Beethoven: Symphony #5 (Karajan, Berlin PO, 1963)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Schubert: String Quintet (Melos SQ, Rostropovich, 1978)
Dvořák: Symphony #8 (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)
*Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg (Karajan, Kollo, Staatskapelle Dresden, 1970)*


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976)
Wagner: Götterdämmerung
Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, 1999)
Sibelius: Violin Concerto (D. Oistrakh, Philadelphia O, Ormandy, ?1971)
Elgar: Cello Concerto (du Pre, London SO, Barbirolli, 1965)
Bruckner: Symphony #8 (Furtwängler, Vienna PO, 1944)
Bach: The Art of Fugue
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem (Klemperer, Philharmonia CO, 1961)
Dvořák: Symphony #6 (Rowicki, LSO, 1965)
Beethoven: Symphony #5 (Karajan, Berlin PO, 1963)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Schubert: String Quintet (Melos SQ, Rostropovich, 1978)
Dvořák: Symphony #8 (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg (Karajan, Kollo, Staatskapelle Dresden, 1970)
*Bruckner: Symphony #9*


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976)
Wagner: Götterdämmerung
Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, 1999)
Sibelius: Violin Concerto (D. Oistrakh, Philadelphia O, Ormandy, ?1971)
Elgar: Cello Concerto (du Pre, London SO, Barbirolli, 1965)
Bruckner: Symphony #8 (Furtwängler, Vienna PO, 1944)
Bach: The Art of Fugue
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem (Klemperer, Philharmonia CO, 1961)
Dvořák: Symphony #6 (Rowicki, LSO, 1965)
Beethoven: Symphony #5 (Karajan, Berlin PO, 1963)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Schubert: String Quintet (Melos SQ, Rostropovich, 1978)
Dvořák: Symphony #8 (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg (Karajan, Kollo, Staatskapelle Dresden, 1970)
Bruckner: Symphony #9
*Berlioz: Les Troyens*


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976)
Wagner: Götterdämmerung
Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, 1999)
Sibelius: Violin Concerto (D. Oistrakh, Philadelphia O, Ormandy, ?1971)
Elgar: Cello Concerto (du Pre, London SO, Barbirolli, 1965)
Bruckner: Symphony #8 (Furtwängler, Vienna PO, 1944)
Bach: The Art of Fugue
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem (Klemperer, Philharmonia CO, 1961)
Dvořák: Symphony #6 (Rowicki, LSO, 1965)
Beethoven: Symphony #5 (Karajan, Berlin PO, 1963)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Schubert: String Quintet (Melos SQ, Rostropovich, 1978)
Dvořák: Symphony #8 (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg (Karajan, Kollo, Staatskapelle Dresden, 1970)
Bruckner: Symphony #9
Berlioz: Les Troyens
*Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 'Pathetique' (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)*


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

You are getting the most recommended works as recommended by a crowd of ....... two.

To be quite honest, not sure this is a very representative sample.


----------



## Gold Member (Aug 23, 2021)

The two most knowledgeable and caring about ranking excellence. I'm not sure there's a better thread than this one on great works. I'm now just listening a lot to these albums arriving. A lot to take in!

Feel free to keep working on this at your pace comfortable to you. I'm doing the same.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976)
Wagner: Götterdämmerung
Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, 1999)
Sibelius: Violin Concerto (D. Oistrakh, Philadelphia O, Ormandy, ?1971)
Elgar: Cello Concerto (du Pre, London SO, Barbirolli, 1965)
Bruckner: Symphony #8 (Furtwängler, Vienna PO, 1944)
Bach: The Art of Fugue
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem (Klemperer, Philharmonia CO, 1961)
Dvořák: Symphony #6 (Rowicki, LSO, 1965)
Beethoven: Symphony #5 (Karajan, Berlin PO, 1963)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Schubert: String Quintet (Melos SQ, Rostropovich, 1978)
Dvořák: Symphony #8 (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg (Karajan, Kollo, Staatskapelle Dresden, 1970)
Bruckner: Symphony #9
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 'Pathetique' (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960) 
*Dvořák: Symphony # 9 'From the New World' (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)*


----------



## Gold Member (Aug 23, 2021)

The moderators want more people to participate instantly instead of letting this happen over time, but? it doesn't seem like most people are capable of doing that. This is why we have it open, so big advances can be made at your own pace, however you feel from day-to-day.

If they move or change this thread, then I'm sorry. I didn't know it was an issue. In fact I was just coming back to ranking, myself.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976)
Wagner: Götterdämmerung
Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, 1999)
Sibelius: Violin Concerto (D. Oistrakh, Philadelphia O, Ormandy, ?1971)
Elgar: Cello Concerto (du Pre, London SO, Barbirolli, 1965)
Bruckner: Symphony #8 (Furtwängler, Vienna PO, 1944)
Bach: The Art of Fugue
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem (Klemperer, Philharmonia CO, 1961)
Dvořák: Symphony #6 (Rowicki, LSO, 1965)
Beethoven: Symphony #5 (Karajan, Berlin PO, 1963)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Schubert: String Quintet (Melos SQ, Rostropovich, 1978)
Dvořák: Symphony #8 (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg (Karajan, Kollo, Staatskapelle Dresden, 1970)
Bruckner: Symphony #9
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 'Pathetique' (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Dvořák: Symphony # 9 'From the New World' (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)
*Wagner: Das Rheingold (Sinopoli, Bayreuth FO, 2000)**

*: I hate the production of the opera in this recording, but the performance by the musicians is superb in my humble opinion. I like to only listen to it, instead of also seeing it.


----------



## Gold Member (Aug 23, 2021)

I feel less confidence in our grand project if it's going to be moved, changed or deleted. Do we continue or not? 😕

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
*Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)*
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976)
Wagner: Götterdämmerung
Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, 1999)
Sibelius: Violin Concerto (D. Oistrakh, Philadelphia O, Ormandy, ?1971)
Elgar: Cello Concerto (du Pre, London SO, Barbirolli, 1965)
Bruckner: Symphony #8 (Furtwängler, Vienna PO, 1944)
Bach: The Art of Fugue
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem (Klemperer, Philharmonia CO, 1961)
Dvořák: Symphony #6 (Rowicki, LSO, 1965)
Beethoven: Symphony #5 (Karajan, Berlin PO, 1963)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Schubert: String Quintet (Melos SQ, Rostropovich, 1978)
Dvořák: Symphony #8 (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg (Karajan, Kollo, Staatskapelle Dresden, 1970)
Bruckner: Symphony #9
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 'Pathetique' (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Dvořák: Symphony # 9 'From the New World' (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)
Wagner: Das Rheingold (Sinopoli, Bayreuth FO, 2000)


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Gold Member said:


> I feel less confidence in our grand project if it's going to be moved, changed or deleted. Do we continue or not?


It's up to you to decide, of course, but my opinion is that only two or three members participating of a project will give final results that are too biased towards the preferences of them, and not so interesting therefore. In my perspective, you still need to find a way to make a project that suits your needs _and_ attracts the attention of a reasonable number of members.


----------



## Gold Member (Aug 23, 2021)

Our thread has been moved.

Just a bit of history on our easy, anyday, free-ranking project here, so that you understand why this thread was made. We're seeking optimum accuracy in ranking works, which is why this list is much more open and easy for anyone to change or participate in, as like all the other games it's open to any of the limited membership that likes to play games. However with that being said, there's some context.

Everything has been done and thought over very specifically, and our thread was meticulously placed. A couple months ago I had made two threads in the main forums, about a few works to discuss and rate (just to give you some background) where then moderation reached me to move them. I'm not sure why they seem to like reaching me so often, about three threads in the span of three months. I communicated back that using up the main forum with objective ranking/polling stuff isn't right or my intention, as it's not a good forum role model to repeatedly bump a topic posing like a factual list, and that I was instead placing _discussion_ polls, very occasionally, around some forums and keeping our actual project behind the scenes. I'm not quite sure they understand. Moving this busy thread here is not intended, in my careful plan I find it's a bad, rigid role model for the forum's more open discussion. So I'm sorry every thread of mine is targeted and changed. We were doing so well, I think. Please make of your new thread as you wish. Best regards!

The original context behind creating this thread.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976)
Wagner: Götterdämmerung
Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, 1999)
Sibelius: Violin Concerto (D. Oistrakh, Philadelphia O, Ormandy, ?1971)
Elgar: Cello Concerto (du Pre, London SO, Barbirolli, 1965)
Bruckner: Symphony #8 (Furtwängler, Vienna PO, 1944)
Bach: The Art of Fugue
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem (Klemperer, Philharmonia CO, 1961)
Dvořák: Symphony #6 (Rowicki, LSO, 1965)
Beethoven: Symphony #5 (Karajan, Berlin PO, 1963)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Schubert: String Quintet (Melos SQ, Rostropovich, 1978)
Dvořák: Symphony #8 (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg (Karajan, Kollo, Staatskapelle Dresden, 1970)
Bruckner: Symphony #9
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 'Pathetique' (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Dvořák: Symphony # 9 'From the New World' (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)
Wagner: Das Rheingold (Sinopoli, Bayreuth FO, 2000)
*Mahler: Symphony #9 (Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw O, 1987) *


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Gold Member said:


> The only bias I've noticed so far is this project attracts intelligent members who get it,


So you are implying that I am an intelligent member? I've never been so insulted in all my life.
You're going to regret my participation ... see below.

After "*Mahler: Symphony #9* ", I deposit this 1970 soundtrack album entitled *A Man Called Horse* with music by Leonard Rosenman and chants performed by Rosebud Sioux Tribe.

This is the reverse side of the initial Columbia Records LP ...










... which was re-issued and expanded by FSM onto CD a dozen years ago during 2010 - and still in-print.
A MAN CALLED HORSE -- SCREEN ARCHIVES ENTERTAINMENT


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976)
Wagner: Götterdämmerung
Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, 1999)
Sibelius: Violin Concerto (D. Oistrakh, Philadelphia O, Ormandy, ?1971)
Elgar: Cello Concerto (du Pre, London SO, Barbirolli, 1965)
Bruckner: Symphony #8 (Furtwängler, Vienna PO, 1944)
Bach: The Art of Fugue
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem (Klemperer, Philharmonia CO, 1961)
Dvořák: Symphony #6 (Rowicki, LSO, 1965)
Beethoven: Symphony #5 (Karajan, Berlin PO, 1963)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Schubert: String Quintet (Melos SQ, Rostropovich, 1978)
Dvořák: Symphony #8 (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg (Karajan, Kollo, Staatskapelle Dresden, 1970)
Bruckner: Symphony #9
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 'Pathetique' (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Dvořák: Symphony # 9 'From the New World' (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)
Wagner: Das Rheingold (Sinopoli, Bayreuth FO, 2000)
Mahler: Symphony #9 (Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw O, 1987)
*Dvořák: Symphony #3 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)*


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976)
Wagner: Götterdämmerung
Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, 1999)
Sibelius: Violin Concerto (D. Oistrakh, Philadelphia O, Ormandy, ?1971)
Elgar: Cello Concerto (du Pre, London SO, Barbirolli, 1965)
Bruckner: Symphony #8 (Furtwängler, Vienna PO, 1944)
Bach: The Art of Fugue
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem (Klemperer, Philharmonia CO, 1961)
Dvořák: Symphony #6 (Rowicki, LSO, 1965)
Beethoven: Symphony #5 (Karajan, Berlin PO, 1963)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Schubert: String Quintet (Melos SQ, Rostropovich, 1978)
Dvořák: Symphony #8 (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg (Karajan, Kollo, Staatskapelle Dresden, 1970)
Bruckner: Symphony #9
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 'Pathetique' (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Dvořák: Symphony # 9 'From the New World' (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)
Wagner: Das Rheingold (Sinopoli, Bayreuth FO, 2000)
Mahler: Symphony #9 (Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw O, 1987)
Rosenman: A Man Called Horse (Rosebud Sioux Tribe, 1970)
Dvořák: Symphony #3 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
*Beethoven: Missa Solemnis*

P.S.: I added the Rosenman work mentioned in post #60 to the list.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976)
Wagner: Götterdämmerung
Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, 1999)
Sibelius: Violin Concerto (D. Oistrakh, Philadelphia O, Ormandy, ?1971)
Elgar: Cello Concerto (du Pre, London SO, Barbirolli, 1965)
Bruckner: Symphony #8 (Furtwängler, Vienna PO, 1944)
Bach: The Art of Fugue
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem (Klemperer, Philharmonia CO, 1961)
Dvořák: Symphony #6 (Rowicki, LSO, 1965)
Beethoven: Symphony #5 (Karajan, Berlin PO, 1963)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Schubert: String Quintet (Melos SQ, Rostropovich, 1978)
Dvořák: Symphony #8 (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg (Karajan, Kollo, Staatskapelle Dresden, 1970)
Bruckner: Symphony #9
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 'Pathetique' (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Dvořák: Symphony # 9 'From the New World' (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)
Wagner: Das Rheingold (Sinopoli, Bayreuth FO, 2000)
Mahler: Symphony #9 (Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw O, 1987)
Rosenman: A Man Called Horse (Rosebud Sioux Tribe, 1970)
Dvořák: Symphony #3 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis 
*Elgar: Symphony #2 (Barbirolli, Hallé O, 1964)*


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Xisten267 said:


> .................
> 
> P.S.: I added the Rosenman work mentioned in post #60 to the list.



Even though I suspect it's nomination was meant as a joke?


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976)
Wagner: Götterdämmerung
Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, 1999)
Sibelius: Violin Concerto (D. Oistrakh, Philadelphia O, Ormandy, ?1971)
Elgar: Cello Concerto (du Pre, London SO, Barbirolli, 1965)
Bruckner: Symphony #8 (Furtwängler, Vienna PO, 1944)
Bach: The Art of Fugue
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem (Klemperer, Philharmonia CO, 1961)
Dvořák: Symphony #6 (Rowicki, LSO, 1965)
Beethoven: Symphony #5 (Karajan, Berlin PO, 1963)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Schubert: String Quintet (Melos SQ, Rostropovich, 1978)
Dvořák: Symphony #8 (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg (Karajan, Kollo, Staatskapelle Dresden, 1970)
Bruckner: Symphony #9
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 'Pathetique' (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Dvořák: Symphony # 9 'From the New World' (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)
Wagner: Das Rheingold (Sinopoli, Bayreuth FO, 2000)
Mahler: Symphony #9 (Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw O, 1987)
Rosenman: A Man Called Horse (Rosebud Sioux Tribe, 1970)
Dvořák: Symphony #3 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
Elgar: Symphony #2 (Barbirolli, Hallé O, 1964)
*Bach: Solo Cello Suites (Wispelwey, 2012)*


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976)
Wagner: Götterdämmerung
Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, 1999)
Sibelius: Violin Concerto (D. Oistrakh, Philadelphia O, Ormandy, ?1971)
Elgar: Cello Concerto (du Pre, London SO, Barbirolli, 1965)
Bruckner: Symphony #8 (Furtwängler, Vienna PO, 1944)
Bach: The Art of Fugue
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem (Klemperer, Philharmonia CO, 1961)
Dvořák: Symphony #6 (Rowicki, LSO, 1965)
Beethoven: Symphony #5 (Karajan, Berlin PO, 1963)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Schubert: String Quintet (Melos SQ, Rostropovich, 1978)
Dvořák: Symphony #8 (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg (Karajan, Kollo, Staatskapelle Dresden, 1970)
Bruckner: Symphony #9
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 'Pathetique' (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Dvořák: Symphony # 9 'From the New World' (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)
Wagner: Das Rheingold (Sinopoli, Bayreuth FO, 2000)
Mahler: Symphony #9 (Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw O, 1987)
Rosenman: A Man Called Horse (Rosebud Sioux Tribe, 1970)
Dvořák: Symphony #3 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
Elgar: Symphony #2 (Barbirolli, Hallé O, 1964)
Bach: Solo Cello Suites (Wispelwey, 2012)
*Bruckner: Symphony #7 (Karajan, Vienna PO, 1989)*

I will probably stop here. By now it seems that even the project manager dropped out, and I think that this is a pointless exercise if only me and member haziz participate.


----------



## Gold Member (Aug 23, 2021)

I've been listening to a lot of these albums and would love to continue all of our work so far, but as I tried to specify previously, I would never do it here, personally. Not sure why this thread is in a Classical discussion board.

While unsure of the reason no one participates in something so easy and intuitive, this is also why it's always open. Since many of us are not always listening to Classical, anyone can come in the future to change it around. It's always open.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976)
Wagner: Götterdämmerung
Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, 1999)
Sibelius: Violin Concerto (D. Oistrakh, Philadelphia O, Ormandy, ?1971)
Elgar: Cello Concerto (du Pre, London SO, Barbirolli, 1965)
Bruckner: Symphony #8 (Furtwängler, Vienna PO, 1944)
Bach: The Art of Fugue
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem (Klemperer, Philharmonia CO, 1961)
Dvořák: Symphony #6 (Rowicki, LSO, 1965)
Beethoven: Symphony #5 (Karajan, Berlin PO, 1963)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Schubert: String Quintet (Melos SQ, Rostropovich, 1978)
Dvořák: Symphony #8 (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg (Karajan, Kollo, Staatskapelle Dresden, 1970)
Bruckner: Symphony #9
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 'Pathetique' (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Dvořák: Symphony # 9 'From the New World' (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)
Wagner: Das Rheingold (Sinopoli, Bayreuth FO, 2000)
Mahler: Symphony #9 (Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw O, 1987)
Rosenman: A Man Called Horse (Rosebud Sioux Tribe, 1970)
Dvořák: Symphony #3 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
Elgar: Symphony #2 (Barbirolli, Hallé O, 1964)
Bach: Solo Cello Suites (Wispelwey, 2012)
Bruckner: Symphony #7 (Karajan, Vienna PO, 1989)
*Sibelius: Symphony #2 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)*


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Gold Member said:


> I've been listening to a lot of these albums and would love to continue all of our work so far, but as I tried to specify previously, I would never do it here, personally. Not sure why this thread is in a Classical discussion board.
> 
> While unsure of the reason no one participates in something so easy and intuitive, this is also why it's always open. Since many of us are not always listening to Classical, anyone can come in the future to change it around. It's always open.



Have you looked at these threads/compiled lists on TC?




https://docs.google.com/document/d/18t_9MHZTENbmYdezAAj4LRM0-Eak_MYO1HssZW2FX1U/edit












Compilation of the TC Top Recommended Lists


Welcome to the TC Top Recommended Lists project! The project philosophy is summarized below: - The TalkClassical members with a wide variety of interests and experiences can reach a consensus on the top works from a variety of musical forms. - The process should lead to some interesting debate...




www.talkclassical.com


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976)
Wagner: Götterdämmerung
Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, 1999)
Sibelius: Violin Concerto (D. Oistrakh, Philadelphia O, Ormandy, ?1971)
Elgar: Cello Concerto (du Pre, London SO, Barbirolli, 1965)
Bruckner: Symphony #8 (Furtwängler, Vienna PO, 1944)
Bach: The Art of Fugue
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem (Klemperer, Philharmonia CO, 1961)
Dvořák: Symphony #6 (Rowicki, LSO, 1965)
Beethoven: Symphony #5 (Karajan, Berlin PO, 1963)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Schubert: String Quintet (Melos SQ, Rostropovich, 1978)
Dvořák: Symphony #8 (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg (Karajan, Kollo, Staatskapelle Dresden, 1970)
Bruckner: Symphony #9
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 'Pathetique' (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Dvořák: Symphony # 9 'From the New World' (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)
Wagner: Das Rheingold (Sinopoli, Bayreuth FO, 2000)
Mahler: Symphony #9 (Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw O, 1987)
Rosenman: A Man Called Horse (Rosebud Sioux Tribe, 1970)
Dvořák: Symphony #3 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
Elgar: Symphony #2 (Barbirolli, Hallé O, 1964)
Bach: Solo Cello Suites (Wispelwey, 2012)
Bruckner: Symphony #7 (Karajan, Vienna PO, 1989)
Sibelius: Symphony #2 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
*Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 'Polish' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)*


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976)
Wagner: Götterdämmerung
Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, 1999)
Sibelius: Violin Concerto (D. Oistrakh, Philadelphia O, Ormandy, ?1971)
Elgar: Cello Concerto (du Pre, London SO, Barbirolli, 1965)
Bruckner: Symphony #8 (Furtwängler, Vienna PO, 1944)
Bach: The Art of Fugue
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem (Klemperer, Philharmonia CO, 1961)
Dvořák: Symphony #6 (Rowicki, LSO, 1965)
Beethoven: Symphony #5 (Karajan, Berlin PO, 1963)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Schubert: String Quintet (Melos SQ, Rostropovich, 1978)
Dvořák: Symphony #8 (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg (Karajan, Kollo, Staatskapelle Dresden, 1970)
Bruckner: Symphony #9
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 'Pathetique' (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Dvořák: Symphony # 9 'From the New World' (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)
Wagner: Das Rheingold (Sinopoli, Bayreuth FO, 2000)
Mahler: Symphony #9 (Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw O, 1987)
Rosenman: A Man Called Horse (Rosebud Sioux Tribe, 1970)
Dvořák: Symphony #3 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
Elgar: Symphony #2 (Barbirolli, Hallé O, 1964)
Bach: Solo Cello Suites (Wispelwey, 2012)
Bruckner: Symphony #7 (Karajan, Vienna PO, 1989)
Sibelius: Symphony #2 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 'Polish' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
*Dvořák: Cello Concerto (Fournier, Berlin PO, Szell 1962)*


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976)
Wagner: Götterdämmerung
Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, 1999)
Sibelius: Violin Concerto (D. Oistrakh, Philadelphia O, Ormandy, ?1971)
Elgar: Cello Concerto (du Pre, London SO, Barbirolli, 1965)
Bruckner: Symphony #8 (Furtwängler, Vienna PO, 1944)
Bach: The Art of Fugue
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem (Klemperer, Philharmonia CO, 1961)
Dvořák: Symphony #6 (Rowicki, LSO, 1965)
Beethoven: Symphony #5 (Karajan, Berlin PO, 1963)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Schubert: String Quintet (Melos SQ, Rostropovich, 1978)
Dvořák: Symphony #8 (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg (Karajan, Kollo, Staatskapelle Dresden, 1970)
Bruckner: Symphony #9
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 'Pathetique' (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Dvořák: Symphony # 9 'From the New World' (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)
Wagner: Das Rheingold (Sinopoli, Bayreuth FO, 2000)
Mahler: Symphony #9 (Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw O, 1987)
Rosenman: A Man Called Horse (Rosebud Sioux Tribe, 1970)
Dvořák: Symphony #3 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
Elgar: Symphony #2 (Barbirolli, Hallé O, 1964)
Bach: Solo Cello Suites (Wispelwey, 2012)
Bruckner: Symphony #7 (Karajan, Vienna PO, 1989)
Sibelius: Symphony #2 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 'Polish' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Dvořák: Cello Concerto (Fournier, Berlin PO, Szell 1962)
*Beethoven: Symphony #7 (C. Kleiber, Vienna PO, 1974)*


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976)
Wagner: Götterdämmerung
Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, 1999)
Sibelius: Violin Concerto (D. Oistrakh, Philadelphia O, Ormandy, ?1971)
Elgar: Cello Concerto (du Pre, London SO, Barbirolli, 1965)
Bruckner: Symphony #8 (Furtwängler, Vienna PO, 1944)
Bach: The Art of Fugue
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem (Klemperer, Philharmonia CO, 1961)
Dvořák: Symphony #6 (Rowicki, LSO, 1965)
Beethoven: Symphony #5 (Karajan, Berlin PO, 1963)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Schubert: String Quintet (Melos SQ, Rostropovich, 1978)
Dvořák: Symphony #8 (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg (Karajan, Kollo, Staatskapelle Dresden, 1970)
Bruckner: Symphony #9
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 'Pathetique' (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Dvořák: Symphony # 9 'From the New World' (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)
Wagner: Das Rheingold (Sinopoli, Bayreuth FO, 2000)
Mahler: Symphony #9 (Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw O, 1987)
Rosenman: A Man Called Horse (Rosebud Sioux Tribe, 1970)
Dvořák: Symphony #3 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
Elgar: Symphony #2 (Barbirolli, Hallé O, 1964)
Bach: Solo Cello Suites (Wispelwey, 2012)
Bruckner: Symphony #7 (Karajan, Vienna PO, 1989)
Sibelius: Symphony #2 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 'Polish' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Dvořák: Cello Concerto (Fournier, Berlin PO, Szell 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #7 (C. Kleiber, Vienna PO, 1974) 
*Bruch: Scottish Fantasy (Kyung-Wha Chung, Royal PO, Kempe, 1972)*


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (Wand, Cologne Radio SO, 1974-1981)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Tureck, 1952-1953)
Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" (Toscanini, NBC SO, 1952)
Dvořák: Symphony #5 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Wagner: Die Walküre (Barenboim, Bayreuth Festival O, 1992)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor 'Little Russian' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Bach: Mass in B minor (Richter, Munich Bach OC, 1962)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 'Winter Dreams' in G minor (Tilson Thomas, Boston SO, 1971)
Wagner: Parsifal (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festival O, 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #3 (Honeck, Pittsburgh SO, 2018)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Furtwängler, Philharmonia O, 1952)
Beethoven: Symphony #4 (Wand, NDR SO, 1989)
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (Bernstein, Vienna PO, 1977)
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 (Kuchar, Nat. SO of Ukraine, 1994)
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 (Prazák SQ, 1999)
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with the Grosse Fuge
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (Andsnes, Bergen PO, Kitayenko, 1990)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Berman, Berlin PO, Karajan, 1976)
Wagner: Götterdämmerung
Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, 1999)
Sibelius: Violin Concerto (D. Oistrakh, Philadelphia O, Ormandy, ?1971)
Elgar: Cello Concerto (du Pre, London SO, Barbirolli, 1965)
Bruckner: Symphony #8 (Furtwängler, Vienna PO, 1944)
Bach: The Art of Fugue
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem (Klemperer, Philharmonia CO, 1961)
Dvořák: Symphony #6 (Rowicki, LSO, 1965)
Beethoven: Symphony #5 (Karajan, Berlin PO, 1963)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Schubert: String Quintet (Melos SQ, Rostropovich, 1978)
Dvořák: Symphony #8 (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg (Karajan, Kollo, Staatskapelle Dresden, 1970)
Bruckner: Symphony #9
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 'Pathetique' (Mravinsky, Leningrad PO, 1960)
Dvořák: Symphony # 9 'From the New World' (Fischer, Budapest Fest. O, 2001)
Wagner: Das Rheingold (Sinopoli, Bayreuth FO, 2000)
Mahler: Symphony #9 (Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw O, 1987)
Rosenman: A Man Called Horse (Rosebud Sioux Tribe, 1970)
Dvořák: Symphony #3 (Anguelov, Slovak Radio SO, 2001-2004)
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
Elgar: Symphony #2 (Barbirolli, Hallé O, 1964)
Bach: Solo Cello Suites (Wispelwey, 2012)
Bruckner: Symphony #7 (Karajan, Vienna PO, 1989)
Sibelius: Symphony #2 (Vanska, Lahti SO, 1996)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 'Polish' (Markevich, London SO, 1965)
Dvořák: Cello Concerto (Fournier, Berlin PO, Szell 1962)
Beethoven: Symphony #7 (C. Kleiber, Vienna PO, 1974) 
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy (Kyung-Wha Chung, Royal PO, Kempe, 1972) 
*Sibelius: Symphony # 1 (Ormandy, Philadelphia O., 1962)*


----------

